# Post an Announcement about a Memorial Fund for a young martial artist



## Ninebird8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gentlemen: Where could I go on here to post an announcement to ask for contributions to support a young martial artist who is 16, been in the arts since age 7, and is currently ranked 2nd on Nick Scrima's circuit? He lost his very supportive Dad ( a Vietnam Vet who died at age 56 and supported his son tremendously....died in Las Vegas while traveling there to support his son's competition at advanced teens). I have one written but want to put it on here as the family is only receiving SS and Vet benefits. He wants to eventually go to the Naval Academy and become a jet fighter. 

Any assistance here would be greatly appreciated!

Sincerely,

Sifu Michael Aronson MBA aka Ninebird8


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2009)

You may post it on Member Announcements.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 14, 2009)

But address it to ladies as well please?


----------

